# عاوز ارتبط !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (25 أغسطس 2009)

*كتير بسمع من شاب أو فتاه أنهم عاوزين يرتبطوا 
فكرة الارتباط فى حد ذاتها هى اللى بتستهويهم
مفيش شخص بعينه .. هى بس الفكره
عاوز ارتبط 
تفتكروا ده غلط ؟؟؟
بصوا فى سن بيكون فيه طبيعى جداا أننا نحس بميل للجنس الاخر والميل ده فى حد ذاته طبيعى 
  ومش خطيه ابداً أننا نحس بده  لانه جزء من نمو نا النفسى والاجتماعى
طيب ليه الميل ده  ربنا وضعه جوانا؟
علشان يبقى عندنا القدرة أننا نتعامل مع الاشخاص من الجنس الاخر ونتعامل معاهم فى صورة جماعيه فى النور ومش بصورة شخصيه ولا فرديه
التعارف والتعامل ده مفيد لنفسيه الولد والبنت وبيخلينا نكبر صح ويخلينا نقدر نتفهم طبيعه الجنس الاخر اللى بيبقى مختلف عنك فى امور كتيره
ونقدر نعتبر المرحله دى من العمر اعداد للزواج
بس مانقدرش نقول ان المشاعر اللى بنحسها فى الوقت ده انها احتياج حقيقى للزواج
لان المرحله دى بيكون فيها لغبطه كتير ومشاعر بتتغير بسرعه وبيكون كمان فيها خبرة قليله بالعالم المحيط بينا ولو اخترنا شخص نرتبط بيه فى   الوقت ده غالبا الاختيار بيكون خاطىء او مش بيكمل
لاننا بنتغير بسرعه ولانه فعلا مش بيكون ده احتياجنا  الحقيقى 
المرحله دى  بيكون احتياجك لوجود اشخاص من الجنس الاخر فى حياتك بصورة عامه ولما بنعديها صح ونكبر شوية
بندخل فى مرحله تانيه  بتبقى فيها محتاج لوجود شخص معين فى حياتك ترتبط بيه
طيب ليه مايكونش مثلا سن 18 سنه هو السن اللى ينفع ترتبط فيه؟
لانك هاتتغير بعد شوية
والاهم من كده انك لسه شكل حياتك وشكل حياه الشخص اللى ممكن تختاره بيبقى غير واضح المعالم  
كمان الارتبط بشخص واحد ليه التزامات كتيرة قوى وغالبا الالتزامات دى بتتحول لعبء وتقل على الطرفين لو اتحملوها فى سن صغير وده بعد شوية بيخنق الحب لو كان موجود
ومانقصدش هنا الالتزامات الماديه فقط لانه يمكن تقولى انك مستعد ماديا
بس فيه التزامات تانيه اهم لان الجواز مش فلوس وبس فيه التزامات نفسيه وروحيه واجتماعيه
ليه ممكن تتحول الى حمل
لان الطرفين بيكونوا فى سن محتاج الانطلاق والانفتاح على الحياه وعلى اشخاص كتير
لكن وجود شخص واحد ان مرتبط بيه غالبا بيحد حركتى فى الدنيا وتعاملاتى مع الناس لانى لازم اكون مع الشخص اللى ارتبطت بيه
ونتيجه كده غالبا باكبر وفيه حتت مهمه فى شخصيتى ماتكونتش او ماتبنتش صح
او اضطر اخد قرارت تأثر على مستقبلى زى انى ابقى عايز اشتغل بسرعه وبفلوس كتير ومش شرط يكون ده الشىء اللى انت محتاجه لاجل نموك النفسى والروحى

طيب ليه الفكرة بتكون ضاغطه كده
1 - علشان تضارب الاحتياجات وعدم تمييزها -- يعنى غالبا انت محتاج حاجه تانيه بس انت مش قادر قوى تميزها فبتشوف انها احتياج للارتباط
ممكن مثلا اكون محتاج للحب او القبول او الانتماء لكيان ما او لتحقيق ذاتى
2 - لان الانسان عاده لما بيكون عنده مشكله بيدور على ايه اللى ناقصه وبيتخيل ان ده هو حل مشكلته
يعنى وانا مش متجوز اتخيل انى لو اتجوزت مشاكلى هاتتحل واستريح او لما اشتغل او لما اجيب اطفال او يمكن لو عندى فلوس اكتر
وغالبا ده بيبقى حرب من ابليس علشان نتشتت ونحس اننا ماينفعش نفرح ونرتاح فى الوضع اللى احنا فيه
لكن المسيحى اللى بجد ينفع يفرح ويشبع فى اى وضع  هو فيه
فكر ازاى تفرح باللى انت فيه ده هايساعدك
3- ساعات الضغوط اللى حوالينا من الناس او من الميديا -- التليفزيون والاعلام -- بتحسسنا اننا فى مشكله لانى مش مرتبط او مش مصاحب حد
وده بيسموه الاحتياج الوهمى

جرب تشبع بربنا اكتر
ويكون ليك علاقات نقيه وسويه مع ناس كتير من الجنسين بصورة جماعيه
اسال نفسك انا ايه فعلا اللى محتاجه دلوقت من جوايا
فكر ازاى تفرح وتشبع باللى عندك وبالوضع اللى انت فيه لان كل وقت وكل وضع بيكون فيه حاجات حلوة قوى تفرح وتشبع
ولما بيعدى الوقت ده مش بينفع انك ترجعه تانى ولا تفرح باللى فاتك
كلمه اخيره أحب اقولها لكل أخواتى
عيشوا حياتكم بس بطريقه صح وأعرفوا أن لكل خطوه فى حياتنا أوان يعنى متستعجلوش 
تحياتى ليكم *


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2009)

يجامد يا دون هو فعلا كلامك صح ومعاكى حق 
حتى اى انسان مر بتجارب او بخبرات قبل سن ال 20 لما يعدى سن ال 20 يعرف انى مكنش ينفع ارتبط بشخص دا لانى كنت بصاله من ناحية واحدة مكنتش شايف كل حاجة 
موضوع جامد يا دون تسلم ايدك


----------



## +Coptic+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

*كلامك منطقي و جميل يا دونا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يبارك حياتك*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 أغسطس 2009)

*جاااااااااااااامد يادونا
بيبقي في الغالب فشل في فشل
اينعم فيه قصص ناجحة ومستمرة
وبتنتهي بارتباط
لكن الباقي ..........................






















بقولك ايه
معندكيش عروسة ليا؟
​​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

> *1 - علشان تضارب الاحتياجات وعدم تمييزها -- يعنى غالبا انت محتاج حاجه تانيه بس انت مش قادر قوى تميزها فبتشوف انها احتياج للارتباط*
> * ممكن مثلا اكون محتاج للحب او القبول او الانتماء لكيان ما او لتحقيق ذاتى*
> * 2 - لان الانسان عاده لما بيكون عنده مشكله بيدور على ايه اللى ناقصه وبيتخيل ان ده هو حل مشكلته*
> * يعنى وانا مش متجوز اتخيل انى لو اتجوزت مشاكلى هاتتحل واستريح او لما اشتغل او لما اجيب اطفال او يمكن لو عندى فلوس اكتر*
> ...


كلام منطقى وصح
معاكى حق فيه يا دونا
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجامد ده​


----------



## بنت المسيح (25 أغسطس 2009)

كلامك فى غايه الاهمية بالنسبة للناس اللى تحت سن العشرين
موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا دونة الرب يسوع يكون معاكى ويرعاكى


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جدا موضوع رائع
لازم الشباب يعيش حياته مرحليه ولا يتعجل الأمور 
وكل شيئ بيكون بترتيب الرب وارادته​


----------



## zezza (25 أغسطس 2009)

*



			جرب تشبع بربنا اكتر
ويكون ليك علاقات نقيه وسويه مع ناس كتير من الجنسين بصورة جماعيه
اسال نفسك انا ايه فعلا اللى محتاجه دلوقت من جوايا
فكر ازاى تفرح وتشبع باللى عندك وبالوضع اللى انت فيه لان كل وقت وكل وضع بيكون فيه حاجات حلوة قوى تفرح وتشبع
ولما بيعدى الوقت ده مش بينفع انك ترجعه تانى ولا تفرح باللى فاتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*موضوع رائك يا دوندون و كلام مظبوط 

مش عيب الاختلاط بين الجنسيين فى اى مرحلة ما دام بحدود و بالصورة اللى تليق باولاد ربنا ....

بس الصراحة الحب و الارتباط قبل سن ال20 بحس انه لعب عيال خصوصا لو كان من شباب ........ زى ما قولتى كل مرحلة ليها حلاوتها ولازم نعيشها صح قبل ما تفوتنا

شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2009)

لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ. 
كثيراً ما ألقيت و ما زلت ألتقي بشباب مسترعين في عواطفهم و في حكمهم على علاقاتهم مع الطرف الآخر, قسم يعتبرها شئ ممنوع و آخر يعتبرها شئ مُباح لأقصى درجة, بين هذا و ذلك يضيع من يبحث عن علاقة صادقة بدون إدراك للوقت و مواضفات الشخص. 
نفسياً يشعر الإنسان عندما يرتبط عاطفياً إن مقابيله هو فرصته الوحيدة في الإرتباط مما يجعله مُتمسك بصورة غير مُبررة لعلاقة غير صحية روحياً!

نصيحيتي هي التروي يا أحبة, ما زلتم في بداية العمر, انتظروا لينضج فكركم و تنضج نظرتكم لمعنى العلاقة و الإرتباط, لموصفات الطرف الآخر, لأهم اساسيات العلاقات الناضجة. معنى العلاقة و هدفها شئ مُهم, فلا تتسرع في إختيار شريك حياتك و أنت لا تعرف ما تريد..

قبل ما تفكر في الأرتباط فكر في مواصفات الشخص الذي تُريد الإرتباط معه, فكر في هدف العلاقة, فكر في تأثيرها على حياتك..

صلاتي أن يعطيكم الرب طول الآناة مُرفقة بحكمة..


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2009)

التحاور مفقود بين الاهل والاولاد في اكثر البيوت ايمانا

فالاهل بحاجة الى تأهيل  لمعرفة كيفية التعامل مع

اولادهم بتلقينهم الحياة الروحية والكنسية  التى

ستساهم لو كانت صحيحة في بناء حياة مستقيمة

ناجحة نلقي من خلالها برأسنا على كتف المسيح...

شكرا دونا ...لقد اتحت لي ابداء رأيي المتواضع

سلام المسيح


----------



## youhnna (28 أغسطس 2009)

*دكتوره دونا(تقدير لموضوعك)
كلامك منطقى جدا جميل جدا
ولكن المشكله هى فى طريقه تفكير شباب اليوم تحت العشرين
فالنت والفضائيات وكثره المتاح من معلومات اعطى لهم ثقافه شديده الاتساع
وصدقينى لو قلت لك
الفرمله الوحيده التى تسطيع حمايه الانسان المتسرع اليوم فى كافه الامور هى الارتباط بالله
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> يجامد يا دون هو فعلا كلامك صح ومعاكى حق
> حتى اى انسان مر بتجارب او بخبرات قبل سن ال 20 لما يعدى سن ال 20 يعرف انى مكنش ينفع ارتبط بشخص دا لانى كنت بصاله من ناحية واحدة مكنتش شايف كل حاجة
> موضوع جامد يا دون تسلم ايدك



*ده اسمه النضوج يا مرنون
وقتها مش بنشوف غير اننا محتاجين ده ودلوقتى وبنصر عليه ومش بنسمع اى نصيحه من اى حد لاننا بنحس انه بيحجر على رغباتنا وحريتنا فى الاختيار  لكن لما بنعدى الفتره دى وبننضج اكتر بنعرف اننا كنا بنختار  غلط فى وقت غلط
نورت الموضوع يا اجدع مرنون :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *كلامك منطقي و جميل يا دونا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يبارك حياتك*



*ميرررسى يا ماجد على تشجيعك
ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *جاااااااااااااامد يادونا
> بيبقي في الغالب فشل في فشل
> اينعم فيه قصص ناجحة ومستمرة
> وبتنتهي بارتباط
> ...



*لكل قاعده شواذ  والدليل موجود فى اقاصى الصعيد وعند الفلاحين .. الزواج المبكر عندهم موجود ومن زماااااااان لكن نجاحه محدش يقدر يحكم عليه لو جود اختلافات كثيره فى المعايير وده محتاج موضوع لوحده *



> بقولك ايه
> معندكيش عروسة ليا؟



*روووووووووح  اقرا الموضوع من الاول :smil8:*
*هههههههه
نورت يا بيشووو
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> كلام منطقى وصح
> معاكى حق فيه يا دونا
> تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجامد ده​



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى
نورتى موضوعى يا اجمل كوكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المسيح قال:


> كلامك فى غايه الاهمية بالنسبة للناس اللى تحت سن العشرين
> موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا دونة الرب يسوع يكون معاكى ويرعاكى



*ميرررسى يا بنت المسيح على مشاركتك فى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا موضوع رائع
> لازم الشباب يعيش حياته مرحليه ولا يتعجل الأمور
> وكل شيئ بيكون بترتيب الرب وارادته​



*ميرررسى يا النهيسى على مرورك الرائع على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع رائع  يا دوندون و كلام مظبوط
> 
> مش عيب الاختلاط بين الجنسيين فى اى مرحلة ما دام بحدود و بالصورة اللى تليق باولاد ربنا ....
> 
> ...



*عندك حق فى كل كلامك
ميرررسى يا قمر على ردك الرائع كعادتك دائما
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

My Rock قال:


> لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ.
> كثيراً ما ألقيت و ما زلت ألتقي بشباب مسترعين في عواطفهم و في حكمهم على علاقاتهم مع الطرف الآخر, قسم يعتبرها شئ ممنوع و آخر يعتبرها شئ مُباح لأقصى درجة, بين هذا و ذلك يضيع من يبحث عن علاقة صادقة بدون إدراك للوقت و مواضفات الشخص.
> نفسياً يشعر الإنسان عندما يرتبط عاطفياً إن مقابيله هو فرصته الوحيدة في الإرتباط مما يجعله مُتمسك بصورة غير مُبررة لعلاقة غير صحية روحياً!
> 
> ...



*روك بحاله عندنا
ياااااااادى السرور يااااااادى الهنا 30: هههههه
حقيقى كلامك رائع يا روك حتى انه اروع مما كتبت انا لانه خلاصة فيها كل الفائده ..أتمنى من الكل الاستفاده من تعليقك المميز
ميرررسى على تشريفك موضوعى وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> التحاور مفقود بين الاهل والاولاد في اكثر البيوت ايمانا
> 
> فالاهل بحاجة الى تأهيل  لمعرفة كيفية التعامل مع
> 
> ...



*جزئيه مهمه فى موضوعنا فللتربيه عامل كبير فى تكوين الشخصيه وما يترتب عليها من تصرفات فى كل المراحل المختلفه من حياة الانسان
نورت الموضوع 
ميرررسى يا كليمووو وربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *دكتوره دونا(تقدير لموضوعك)
> كلامك منطقى جدا جميل جدا
> ولكن المشكله هى فى طريقه تفكير شباب اليوم تحت العشرين
> فالنت والفضائيات وكثره المتاح من معلومات اعطى لهم ثقافه شديده الاتساع
> ...



*وااااااااااو اخدت الدكتوراه اخيرا 30:
هههههههه ميرررسى يا فندم على المجامله التى لا استحقها 
مفيش شك ان التطور المستمر للمجتمع بيأثر بصوره احيانا سلبيه فى طريقة تفكير شباب اليوم وتصرفاتهم الغير متوقعه والصادمه فى كثير من الاحيان  
وصدقت فى قولك فالارتباط والالتصاق بربنا يحمى الفرد حتى من الافكار الغير مفيده 
ميرررسى يا يوحنا لمرورك الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## zama (7 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداً ..

ومميز ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## حجر الزاويه (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع جااااااااااامد  وشكرا على تعبك

وبتمنى يكون فى امهات واباء يقرؤ الموضوع الجميل ده وينقوله لاولدهم فى شكل حوارجميل ومحب


----------



## just member (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*كلامك كلو صح يا دونا 
اشكرك اكتير على ها الموضوع القيم
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كلام رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير دونا 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*بجد فى منتهى الجمال والروعة 

وبعدين حياة الحرية احسن بجد

ووقت اكيد لو فقدناه مش هنعرف نرجعه تانى​*


----------



## فيفى وحيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يعوضك


----------



## يانا فراوله (3 فبراير 2010)

حلو اووووووووووووووى الموضوع ربنا يباركم بجد وفعلا موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

توبيك جميل اوووووووى ,تسلم ايــــــــدك


----------



## mark2030 (19 فبراير 2010)

هااااااااى اعتقد ان الارتباط شى جميل ولكن اهم شى الارتباط السليم وسؤالى هو ازى اعرف الارتباط صحيح ولالا وهل مناسب ولالا؟ارجوكم افيدونى سريعا


----------



## mark2030 (25 فبراير 2010)

هاى صحيح الارتباط فى سن صغير يعتبر شغل عيال بس البنات خاصتا تعتبر لها سن محدد وبعدين تشعر انها خلاص عبر عليها الزمن . صارحتنى احدى الفتيات بهذة العبارة وزاد تأثرى بها عندما قصة على حكايتها وهى باختصار انها كل ما تتعلق بشاب وترى به كل مواصفات   الزوج المناسب تتفاجأ بانة يتركها ويأخذ اخرى وقالت ايضا احيانا تكون صديقتها وسألتها هل كانوا يعلمون اعجابك بهم ؟ فقالت طبعا لا وقالت انها الان بكل اسف تخاف ان تتعلق وتندم كما سبق وخاصتا انها تتعلق بالشخص رغم عنها واحيانا تشعر انه ايضا متعلق بها وسالتها ما حالها الان اجابت متالمة معجبة بشخص ومتوقعة دعوتها على خطبتة كما سبق من الاخرين وطليت منى معونتها ماذا تفعل وازاى تجعل الشخص يعجب بها او يهتم بها خاصتا ان العمر بجرى بصراحة ارجوكم ساعدنى لا اعلم ماذا اجيب؟ اسف للاطالة وارجوا افادتى باى


----------



## Nemo (28 فبراير 2010)

فعلا عندك حق لأن كمان فى الصغر والمراهقة بتبقى المشاعر لسه فى مرحلة عدم نضج يعنى الشاب او الشابة بينظروا لبعض نظرة عاطفية بحتة بدون ادراك للعيوب او الامكانيات او هل مناسب لى أو أو.........وده كله محتاج لسن معين يكون الانسان تخطى مرحلة المراهقة وبدأ يتخبط فى الحياة ويكتسب خبرات يقدر يقول ده ابتدى معاه وده لأ لان الفكر نضج كمان مش ممكن يصدق المراهق فى وقت حبه ان ده حب ناضج الا لما يكبر ويفهم خصوصا مع الشباب اللى مش بيقتنعوا بآراء الاكبر سننا


----------



## mark2030 (5 مارس 2010)

هاى اسف محدش اجابنى اقول اية للاخت التى كل ما تتعلق بشخص يخطب غيرها وهى الان فى حالة تعلق جديدة وتخشى من تكرار مايحدث دائما وتذكر ايضا انها على حد قولها تقدمت فى العمر وتخشى من الحياة وشكرا سلام ونعمة


----------



## naal_2006 (23 مارس 2010)

يعطيكو العافيه يا شباب على جهدكم
بس انا مش عارف ليش مصعبين الامور 

المفروض الواحد يسيب نفسه زي ما هيه بدها نختار الوصيف النجمي

بالمناسبه طريقه النجوم مفيده جدا في الخيار اشخاص منكون مبسوطين في التعرف عليهم وبكون من الواضح جدا انهم قريبين جدا من قلوبنا

اي حد بدو يعرف اكثر عن النجوم انا مستعد اساعده


----------



## النور الجديد (23 مارس 2010)

*جرب تشبع بربنا اكتر
ويكون ليك علاقات نقيه وسويه مع ناس كتير من الجنسين بصورة جماعيه
اسال نفسك انا ايه فعلا اللى محتاجه دلوقت من جوايا
فكر ازاى تفرح وتشبع باللى عندك وبالوضع اللى انت فيه لان كل وقت وكل وضع بيكون فيه حاجات حلوة قوى تفرح وتشبع
ولما بيعدى الوقت ده مش بينفع انك ترجعه تانى ولا تفرح باللى فاتك*​ 
*اختي دونا موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااا*
*نعم يجب علينا التقرب والصلاة للرب*
*لانه سوف يساعدنا على الاختيار*
*الصحيح*

*الرب يبارك مجهودك*
*وتعب محبتك*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 أبريل 2010)

بس مانقدرش نقول ان المشاعر اللى بنحسها فى الوقت ده انها احتياج حقيقى للزواج

موضوع ممتاز دونا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## elamer1000 (18 أبريل 2010)

تمام
لما ننضج شوية ونتملى من ربنا هيفتح العيون
و المهم صلى وقول يارب اختارى النصيب الصالح وهو امين


----------



## ستيفان (29 أبريل 2010)

*كلامك منطقي و جميل يا دونا*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ.
> كثيراً ما ألقيت و ما زلت ألتقي بشباب مسترعين في عواطفهم و في حكمهم على علاقاتهم مع الطرف الآخر, قسم يعتبرها شئ ممنوع و آخر يعتبرها شئ مُباح لأقصى درجة, بين هذا و ذلك يضيع من يبحث عن علاقة صادقة بدون إدراك للوقت و مواضفات الشخص.
> نفسياً يشعر الإنسان عندما يرتبط عاطفياً إن مقابيله هو فرصته الوحيدة في الإرتباط مما يجعله مُتمسك بصورة غير مُبررة لعلاقة غير صحية روحياً!
> 
> ...


 

ايه ده 
ايه ده 
مش معقول 
مش قادره اصدق 
عشان كده وانا بقول 
المنتدي منور ليه 
اتاري الزعيم شارك في 
موضوع من مواضيع المنتدي 
يابختك يا دونا الزعيم بنفسه 
بيشارك في مواضيعك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصل بصراحه انا بقالي كتير 
في المنتدي واول مره اشوف 
مشاركه للزززززززززززززززززعيم





من كل اعضاء المنتدي




​


----------



## remo2002 (8 مايو 2010)

*الرب يباركك تعبك
موضوع جميل جدا
*​


----------



## remo2002 (8 مايو 2010)

*الرب يباركك تعبك*
* موضوع جميل جدا*​


----------



## max mike (8 مايو 2010)

*كلام جميل جدااااااا ومعقول يادونا​*


----------



## hangel999 (25 مايو 2010)

جامد الموضع وشكرا على تعبك


----------



## pocy cat (10 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل بجد بس اللى محتاج للحب الصادق وش لاقيه يعمل ايه


----------



## نغم (10 يوليو 2010)

كلامك يادونا منطقي وحقيقي وهم شى فعلا نعيش زى ماقولتى ناه نستمتع ب العمر الى احنا فيه ونعرف كيف نتمتع بيه


----------



## نغم (10 يوليو 2010)

pocy cat قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد بس اللى محتاج للحب الصادق وش لاقيه يعمل ايه


 يصلى للرب المعين يسوع كي يعين ضعفه ويعطيه احتياجه اذ هو الامل  والمصدر الوحيد في الحياة الذى منه نستمد كل احتياج


----------



## holy day (23 يوليو 2010)

*والله يادونا موضوع الارتباط ده نيلة قوي انا متجوز من 15 سنة ولو خيرتيني ولا ارتبط ولا اي حاجة مش قادر اتحمل العداب اللي بيحصل ده بجد احسن حاجة عدم الارتباط*
​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (23 يوليو 2010)

*بجد كلام رائع و مفيد *
*و لكنى احب اطمئن كل شاب و شابة ...ان الله الهنا له كل المجد ملزم بتسديد كل احتياجاتنا فى وقتها *
*حتىالاحتياجات العاطفية هو ملزم بها *
*و يعمل شيئين فى ذلك .*
*اما ان يرتب لك الشريك الممناسب بطريقته و هو بهذا يكون قد حل المشكلة *
*و اما ان يعطيك القدرة على التحمل اى ان يغيرك من الداخل و هو ايضا يكون قد حل المشكلة *
*فلا تخف ابدا من هذا الامر لان الله يعمل لخيرنا و هو يعلم اين هو الخير بالنسبة لنا .*
*مع العلم ان ليس كل رغبة احتياج *
*و الرب يبارك حياتكم*
*وحيد جرجس*


----------



## MACATHIUS (14 أكتوبر 2010)

هل انت متأكد من هذا الكلام يا اخ وحيد و هل جربته بنفسك لنى اعتقد ان الله يترك لنا هذا الأمر و لا يهتم به مثل خلاص النفس


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً ..
> 
> ومميز ..
> 
> أشكرك ..



*اشكرك زاما لمرورك الغالى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

حجر الزاويه قال:


> الموضوع جااااااااااامد  وشكرا على تعبك
> 
> وبتمنى يكون فى امهات واباء يقرؤ الموضوع الجميل ده وينقوله لاولدهم فى شكل حوارجميل ومحب



*اشكرك على مرورك الجميل والمشجع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *كلامك كلو صح يا دونا
> اشكرك اكتير على ها الموضوع القيم
> ربنا يبارك محبتك
> *​



*ميرررسى يا جوجو نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> كلام رائع
> ميرسى لك كتير دونا
> المسيح معك ويباركك



*ميرررسى يا قمررر
ربنا معاكى :new8:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد فى منتهى الجمال والروعة
> 
> وبعدين حياة الحرية احسن بجد
> 
> ووقت اكيد لو فقدناه مش هنعرف نرجعه تانى​*



*كل وقت وليه جماله يا قمرايتى
نورتى يا جميله :love45:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

فيفى وحيد قال:


> بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يعوضك



*ميررررسى خالص يا فيفى
ربنا معاكى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يانا فراوله قال:


> حلو اووووووووووووووى الموضوع ربنا يباركم بجد وفعلا موضوع مهم جدا



*اشكرك على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> توبيك جميل اوووووووى ,تسلم ايــــــــدك



*ميرررسى يا نيرووو ده بس من ذوقك يا قمررر :new8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> هااااااااى اعتقد ان الارتباط شى جميل ولكن اهم شى الارتباط السليم وسؤالى هو ازى اعرف الارتباط صحيح ولالا وهل مناسب ولالا؟ارجوكم افيدونى سريعا



*الارتباط السليم هو اللى اساسه وجود ربنا فيه ده اولا
ثانيا  التفاهم والتوافق الفكرى والثقافى والاجتماعى مهمين جدااا لنجاح اى علاقة ارتباط 
ميرررسى مارك لوجودك فى الموضوع واسفه انى اتأخرت فى الرد عليك
ربنا يوفقك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> هاى صحيح الارتباط فى سن صغير يعتبر شغل عيال بس البنات خاصتا تعتبر لها سن محدد وبعدين تشعر انها خلاص عبر عليها الزمن . صارحتنى احدى الفتيات بهذة العبارة وزاد تأثرى بها عندما قصة على حكايتها وهى باختصار انها كل ما تتعلق بشاب وترى به كل مواصفات   الزوج المناسب تتفاجأ بانة يتركها ويأخذ اخرى وقالت ايضا احيانا تكون صديقتها وسألتها هل كانوا يعلمون اعجابك بهم ؟ فقالت طبعا لا وقالت انها الان بكل اسف تخاف ان تتعلق وتندم كما سبق وخاصتا انها تتعلق بالشخص رغم عنها واحيانا تشعر انه ايضا متعلق بها وسالتها ما حالها الان اجابت متالمة معجبة بشخص ومتوقعة دعوتها على خطبتة كما سبق من الاخرين وطليت منى معونتها ماذا تفعل وازاى تجعل الشخص يعجب بها او يهتم بها خاصتا ان العمر بجرى بصراحة ارجوكم ساعدنى لا اعلم ماذا اجيب؟ اسف للاطالة وارجوا افادتى باى



*للاسف احيانا التجارب العاطفيه فى سن صغير بتبقى احتمال الفشل فيها اكبر و بتترك اثر سىء وبتعمل عقده وخوف من المرور فى تجارب جديده تسبب المزيد من الالم 
بالنسبه للقصه اللى حكيتها واضح انها لسه مدخلتش مرحلة النضوج العاطفى والحب من طرف واحد بيسبب لها الم كبير
لازم تنصحها متتسرعش وتصبر لان الارتباط لازم يكون بقرار مشترك بين الطرفين وكونها بتتعلق باشخاص كتيره بالمنظر ده دليل عدم نضوجها وده مالهوش علاقه بسنها
لازم تنتظر الوقت المناسب ولما ربنا يبعتلها الشخص المناسب وربنا يوفقها ويوفقك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> فعلا عندك حق لأن كمان فى الصغر والمراهقة بتبقى المشاعر لسه فى مرحلة عدم نضج يعنى الشاب او الشابة بينظروا لبعض نظرة عاطفية بحتة بدون ادراك للعيوب او الامكانيات او هل مناسب لى أو أو.........وده كله محتاج لسن معين يكون الانسان تخطى مرحلة المراهقة وبدأ يتخبط فى الحياة ويكتسب خبرات يقدر يقول ده ابتدى معاه وده لأ لان الفكر نضج كمان مش ممكن يصدق المراهق فى وقت حبه ان ده حب ناضج الا لما يكبر ويفهم خصوصا مع الشباب اللى مش بيقتنعوا بآراء الاكبر سننا



*كلام سليم يا نيمووو
نورتى يا قمررر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> هاى اسف محدش اجابنى اقول اية للاخت التى كل ما تتعلق بشخص يخطب غيرها وهى الان فى حالة تعلق جديدة وتخشى من تكرار مايحدث دائما وتذكر ايضا انها على حد قولها تقدمت فى العمر وتخشى من الحياة وشكرا سلام ونعمة



*يعنى ايه بتتقدم فى العمر
يعنى ده هيخليها تحاول ترتبط وخلاص
كلام غير سليم بالمره
لازم تتأنى بدال ما تقع فى مشكله كبيره بسبب تسرعها وممكن تختار شخص غلط وتندم انها ارتبطت من اساسه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

naal_2006 قال:


> يعطيكو العافيه يا شباب على جهدكم
> بس انا مش عارف ليش مصعبين الامور
> 
> المفروض الواحد يسيب نفسه زي ما هيه بدها نختار الوصيف النجمي
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *جرب تشبع بربنا اكتر
> ويكون ليك علاقات نقيه وسويه مع ناس كتير من الجنسين بصورة جماعيه
> اسال نفسك انا ايه فعلا اللى محتاجه دلوقت من جوايا
> فكر ازاى تفرح وتشبع باللى عندك وبالوضع اللى انت فيه لان كل وقت وكل وضع بيكون فيه حاجات حلوة قوى تفرح وتشبع
> ...



*بشكرك حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل
وحشتينى وربنا معاكى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> بس مانقدرش نقول ان المشاعر اللى بنحسها فى الوقت ده انها احتياج حقيقى للزواج
> 
> موضوع ممتاز دونا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*طبعا لان الزواج مسؤوليه وقرار يحتاج لتأنى فهو لا يقوم فقط على المشاعر فهناك العديد من الاسس المهمه 
نورتى يا اجمل نيتا :love45:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> تمام
> لما ننضج شوية ونتملى من ربنا هيفتح العيون
> و المهم صلى وقول يارب اختارى النصيب الصالح وهو امين



*اكيد مفيش اى داعى لاستعجال الامور
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> *كلامك منطقي و جميل يا دونا*​



*اشكرك اخى الغالى
نورت الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ايه ده
> ايه ده
> مش معقول
> مش قادره اصدق
> ...



*ايييييييه ده انتى جايه تقرى عليا بقى وتحسدينى:thnk0001: ههههههههه
الزعيم ينور اى موضوع يدخله اكيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

remo2002 قال:


> *الرب يباركك تعبك
> موضوع جميل جدا
> *​



*ميرررسى خالص على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

remo2002 قال:


> *الرب يباركك تعبك*
> * موضوع جميل جدا*​



*الف شكر
تحياتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *كلام جميل جدااااااا ومعقول يادونا​*



*ميرررسى خالص يا ماكس
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> جامد الموضع وشكرا على تعبك



*ميرررسى ع المشاركه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

pocy cat قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد بس اللى محتاج للحب الصادق وش لاقيه يعمل ايه



*يصلى ويطلب من ربنا يرشده للشخص المناسب
نورتى يا قمررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> كلامك يادونا منطقي وحقيقي وهم شى فعلا نعيش زى ماقولتى ناه نستمتع ب العمر الى احنا فيه ونعرف كيف نتمتع بيه



*مظبوط كلامك يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> يصلى للرب المعين يسوع كي يعين ضعفه ويعطيه احتياجه اذ هو الامل  والمصدر الوحيد في الحياة الذى منه نستمد كل احتياج



*كلام جميل يا قمررر :new8:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

holy day قال:


> *والله يادونا موضوع الارتباط ده نيلة قوي انا متجوز من 15 سنة ولو خيرتيني ولا ارتبط ولا اي حاجة مش قادر اتحمل العداب اللي بيحصل ده بجد احسن حاجة عدم الارتباط*
> ​



*تقريبا ده حال معظم المتجوزين هههههههه
عموما لكل مشكله حل واحيانا بيكون الحل بسيط بس احنا بنكسل ندور عليه
ربنا يدبرلك الاحوال وشكرا لمرورك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

وحيد جرجس ايوب قال:


> *بجد كلام رائع و مفيد *
> *و لكنى احب اطمئن كل شاب و شابة ...ان الله الهنا له كل المجد ملزم بتسديد كل احتياجاتنا فى وقتها *
> *حتىالاحتياجات العاطفية هو ملزم بها *
> *و يعمل شيئين فى ذلك .*
> ...



*مرور مميز جداااا يا وحيد
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

macathius قال:


> هل انت متأكد من هذا الكلام يا اخ وحيد و هل جربته بنفسك لنى اعتقد ان الله يترك لنا هذا الأمر و لا يهتم به مثل خلاص النفس



*لا طبعا لان ربنا بيهتم بكل امورنا امال ازاى بنقدم مشيئته وبنطلب تدخله فى كل امور حياتنا وهو الادرى بالاصلح لينا طبعا*


----------

